# Welcher Monitor? 21:9 oder 16:9?



## power13 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hi zusammen

Ich habe einen neuen Computer zusammengebaut und benötige nun einen neuen Bildschirm.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
Bis ca. CHF 450.-

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Nein

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 Super Gaming OC - 8GB

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Gaming (Ghost Recon Breakpoint, Battlefield, The Division (2), Dota) und Allround

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Helligkeit ab ca. 300 cd/m²
Kontrast 1000:1, 3000:1 wäre aber besser bzw. willkommen
Latenz <= 5ms
Bei der Frequenz bin ich mir noch uneinig, 60Hz mind, ob ich bei mehr als 60Hz einen Unterschied sehen würde, müsste ich einmal testen.
Auflösung denke ich 2k oder 4k, 1080p ist heute nicht mehr angesagt?
Bei der grösse ist 34" etwa das Maximum.

Heute habe ich einen Samsung P2250.

Beim Format bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
21:9 soll besser sein für Ego Shooter, da man ein breiteres Sichtfeld hat.
Wenn man den PC dann aber für den Alltag benutzt, geht einem dann das Format 21:9 nicht auf die Nerven? Websites sind ja z.B nicht auf 21:9 optimiert.
Bisher hatte ich aber auch nur 16:9.

Gemäss Low vs Ultra on Ghost Recon Breakpoint with GeForce RTX 2060 Super 8GB 1080p,1440p,4K
Wenn die Auflösung 4k ist, schafft meine Graka im Ghost Recon Breakpoint auf Ultra Settings nur noch 12fps.
Wenn die Auflösung 4k ist, schafft meine Graka im Ghost Recon Breakpoint auf High Settings nur noch 23fps.
Wenn die Auflösung 1440p ist, schafft meine Graka im Ghost Recon Breakpoint auf Ultra Settings nur noch 26fps.
Wenn die Auflösung 1440p ist, schafft meine Graka im Ghost Recon Breakpoint auf High Settings 53fps.

Könnte ich mit einem 4k Monitor Ego Shooter einfach auf 1440p zocken und dann wird das einfach hochskaliert?
Oder anders gefragt, würdet ihr ein 4k Monitor kaufen, obwohl die Graka bei Ego Shootern nicht für 4k reicht und man dann auf 2k zocken muss?
Bei anderen Games wie z.B. Dota, könnte ich ja dann in 4k zocken.
Merkt man zwischen 4k und 2k einen grossen Unterschied? Bzw. was ist heute angesagt? Lohnt sich ein 2k Monitor noch?

Ich habe mir bereits folgende Monitore rausgesucht:
Samsung U28E590D (28", 3840 x 2160 Pixels)
Samsung U28E590D (28", 3840 x 2160 Pixels) - digitec

ASUS VP28UQG (28", 3840 x 2160 Pixels)
ASUS VP28UQG (28", 3840 x 2160 Pixels) - digitec

Acer KG281K (28", 3840 x 2160 Pixels)
Acer KG281K (28", 3840 x 2160 Pixels) - digitec

Samsung LS34J550WQUXEN (34", 3440 x 1440 Pixels)
Samsung LS34J550WQUXEN (34", 3440 x 1440 Pixels) - digitec

Samsung LC32JG50QQUXEN (32", 2560 x 1440 Pixels)
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...0-x-1440-pixels-monitor-9414761?tagIds=77-624

Samsung S24H850QFUXEN (24", 2560 x 1440 Pixels)
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...0-x-1440-pixels-monitor-6351368?tagIds=77-624

Samsung C27JGQQUX Curved (27", WQHD)
https://www.steg-electronics.ch/de/article/Samsung-C27JGQQUX-Curved-27-WQHD--25399738.aspx

BenQ PD2500Q (25", 2560 x 1440 Pixels)
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...0-x-1440-pixels-monitor-6412552?tagIds=77-624

Die Liste sind nur Beispiele die ich gefunden habe, andere Monitore sind sehr willkommen.
Was für Monitore würded ihr empfehlen?

Danke euch und Gruss
power13


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2019)

Vorweg erstmal, WQHD ist nicht 2K und UHD ist nicht 4K. 
Danke.

Ich würde bei deiner Grafikkarte auf WQHD 144Hz gehen.
TN Dell S2719DGF, IPS Acer SV272UP oder VA Samsung C27HG70.


----------



## yingtao (1. Oktober 2019)

power13 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Beim Format bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
> 21:9 soll besser sein für Ego Shooter, da man ein breiteres Sichtfeld hat.
> ...



Das breite Sichtfeld ist nicht nur für Egoshooter toll, sondern eigentlich für alle Spiele wo es anständig funktioniert. Rennspiele bzw. Simulationen mit Cockpit Perspektive, MMOs wo man seine ganzen weniger wichtigen Leisten an den Rand schieben kann, Action Adventure wie Tomb Raider, 2D Plattformer wie Hollow Knight usw. Wenn es anständig unterstützt wird, dann ist es super aber bei einigen Spielen (werden aber immer weniger) muss man in .ini-Dateien Dinge umschreiben, Hex-Edits von Dateien machen usw. Bei Spielen aus dem Windowsstore hat man z.B. das Problem dass man Dateien nicht ergänzen oder ändern kann und dann z.B. Lösungen für andere Spielversionen von Steam oder GOG nicht angewandt werden können und man dann links und rechts schwarze Balken hat. Auch gibt es öfters trotz Support des Formats Fehler im Spiel wie z.B. das falsche FOV wo man zwar links und rechts ein wenig mehr sieht, aber oben und unten das Bild trotzdem abgeschnitten wird (z.B. in Vampyre) oder z.B. Zwischensequenzen oder vorgerenderte Videos oben und unten abgeschnitten werden.

Was 21:9 im Alltag angeht ist es eigentlich auch sehr angenehm. Bei Videos auf Youtube hat man in 99% der Fälle schwarze Balken, weil die Videos halt in 16:9 hochgeladen werden. Normales surfen auf Webseiten hat man links und rechts einfach die Hintergrundfarbe der Website und viele Seiten skalieren mit dem Format mit.

Ich finde 21:9 super und gehe nur ungern zurück auf 16:9 aber man muss sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass das Format zwar besser unterstützt wird wie noch vor ein paar Jahren, aber es dennoch regelmäßig Spiele gibt die Probleme machen.


----------



## sunToxx (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde bei deiner GPU von WQHD bei 144Hz eher abraten, das ist schon recht happig von der Auflösung her, wenn du Shooter und so spielst. Es geht zwar, aber zukunftsicher sieht anders aus, da schielst du bald auf ein GPU upgrade. Wenn du bei 60Hz bleibst, auf jeden Fall WQHD in 16:9 oder 21:9. 

21:9 WQHD sprengt bei 144Hz dein Budget und ist für deine GPU zu heftig. 

Bei 60Hz (bzw eigentlich immer) unbedingt mit G-Sync kaufen, bzw auch mit Nvidia GPU würde ich heutzutage freesync bevorzugen. Da ist man nicht an Nvidia gebunden und sie haben ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis

Bei 21:9 vs 16:9 würde ich dir heutzutage auf jeden Fall zu 21:9 raten. Ich selbst verwende einen 32:9, spiele regelmäßig und fast alle Spiele haben es bisher unterstützt. Die extra Breite macht schon viel aus. Wirst du nicht bereuen.

Sowohl was Ultrawide angeht, als auch was 144Hz angeht gilt, wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat, will man es nicht mehr missen. Du wirst den 144Hz Unterschied sehr schnell bemerken und er ist groß, meiner Meinung nach und ein breiteres Bild ist einfach geil.

Das optimale für deine GPU wäre meiner Meinung nach ein 2560x1080 Monitor mit mindestens 120Hz. Die Frage ist halt, ob dir die Auflösung (PPI) ausreicht, oder ob dir eine höhere Auflösung wichtiger ist, als ein größerer Bildschirm und hohe frames per second. In dem Fall wäre ein 16:9 WQHD mit 144Hz oder UWQHD mit 60Hz sinnvoller.  Am besten mal selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## power13 (1. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vorweg erstmal, WQHD ist nicht 2K und UHD ist nicht 4K.
> Danke.



Was bezeichnet WQHD, 2K, UHD und 4K?
Ich habe mir einmal einen Überblick über die Auflösungen verschafft, welche in Frage kommen, aber ich weiss nicht, wie diese heissen:
2560x108 21:9
2560x1440 16:9
3440x1440 21:9
3840x2160 16:9


----------



## power13 (1. Oktober 2019)

sunToxx schrieb:


> Ich würde bei deiner GPU von WQHD bei 144Hz eher abraten, das ist schon recht happig von der Auflösung her, wenn du Shooter und so spielst. Es geht zwar, aber zukunftsicher sieht anders aus, da schielst du bald auf ein GPU upgrade. Wenn du bei 60Hz bleibst, auf jeden Fall WQHD in 16:9 oder 21:9.


Ich habe erst eine neue Graka gekauft, eine neue ist nicht geplant .



sunToxx schrieb:


> Das optimale für deine GPU wäre meiner Meinung nach ein 2560x1080 Monitor mit mindestens 120Hz. Die Frage ist halt, ob dir die Auflösung (PPI) ausreicht, oder ob dir eine höhere Auflösung wichtiger ist, als ein größerer Bildschirm und hohe frames per second. In dem Fall wäre ein 16:9 WQHD mit 144Hz oder UWQHD mit 60Hz sinnvoller.  Am besten mal selbst ausprobieren.



2560x1440 (=WQHD?) mit 144Hz benötigt doch mehr Leistung als 2560x1080 mit 120Hz?
Wäre dann 2560x1440 mit 120Hz oder ein 2560x1080 mit 144Hz nicht besser für die Graka geeignet? Nur rein von der Leistung her. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

Grundsätzlich könnte ich ja einen 21:9 WQHD bei 144Hz nehmen und wenn die Graka nicht reicht, reduziere ich einfach die Auflösung oder die Hz? Dann kann ich bei anderen Games mit hoher Auflösung und mehr Hz zocken als bei Ego Shootern? Oder ist das rausgeworfenes Geld?


----------



## HisN (1. Oktober 2019)

Erstelle eine Chstom 21:9 Resolution und schau Dir das auf Deinem 16:9 an.
Das ist doch das tolle an Monitoren. Jeder kann jedes Format anzeigen.

Ich hab ab 4K Monitor jedenfalls die Freie Auswahl.
Dann weist Du welches Format Du toller findest.


----------



## power13 (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mich auf folgende 3 Monitore und 21:9 eingeschränkt:
Samsung LS34J550WQUXEN (34", 3440 x 1440 Pixels)
Samsung LS34J550WQUXEN (34", 3440 x 1440 Pixels) - digitec

LG 29WK600-W (29", 2560 x 1080 Pixels)
LG 29WK600-W (29", 2560 x 1080 Pixels) - digitec

LG 34WK650-W (34", 2560 x 1080 Pixels)
LG 34WK650-W (34", 2560 x 1080 Pixels) - digitec

Aber anstatt den teureren 3440x1440 Monitor könnte ich einen günstigeren 2560x1080 Monitor nehmen, da die Graka die Leistung bei 1440 nicht bringt?
Das wäre die richtige Überlegung oder?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2019)

power13 schrieb:


> Was bezeichnet WQHD, 2K, UHD und 4K?
> Ich habe mir einmal einen Überblick über die Auflösungen verschafft, welche in Frage kommen, aber ich weiss nicht, wie diese heissen:
> 2560x1080 21:9
> 2560x1440 16:9
> ...


UW-UXGA
WQHD
UWQHD
UHD


power13 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf folgende 3 Monitore und 21:9 eingeschränkt:
> Samsung LS34J550WQUXEN (34", 3440 x 1440 Pixels)
> Samsung LS34J550WQUXEN (34", 3440 x 1440 Pixels) - digitec
> 
> ...


Wenn dir die Auflösung nicht zu grob ist, kannst die gerne nehmen.
Die Hertz sind dabei erstmal egal, da du auch bei 70fps Vorteile durch 144Hz hast.
Wenn es einer von den dreien sein muss, würde ich den Samsung nehmen.


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2019)

Was Deine Graka an Leistung bringt kannst Du jetzt schon mit DSR\VSR ausprobieren. Einfach im Treiber aktivieren, höhere Auflösung im Game einstellen, auf die FPS schielen. Ist 1:1 auf einen "echten" Monitor mit höherer Auflösung übertragbar.
Und der Monitor wird viele Grakas überleben, da kann man ruhig klotzen.


----------



## sunToxx (22. Oktober 2019)

Hast du dich für einen Monitor entschieden? Ich habe meiner Freundin gerade einen LG 34UC79G-B geschenkt und bin wirklich beeindruckt von dem Monitor. Der würde auch in dein Budget und perfekt zu deiner GPU passen. Der Nachfolger LG 34GL750-B kommt auch in Frage, bietet aber keine wirklichen Vorteile und es gibt noch keine verlässlichen Messungen zu dem Monitor. Das Vorgänger Modell kommt auf 1400:1 Kontrast anstatt der angegebenen 1000:1. Der Monitor hat 144Hz, Freesync, keinerlei Schlierenbildung und keinen Spürbaren Inputlag. Ich kann den dir nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## power13 (22. Oktober 2019)

Ja, ich habe mir einen Samsung LS34J550WQUXEN (34", 3440 x 1440 Pixels) gekauft. Ghost Recon Breakpoint läuft gut auf Ultra Settings, nach dem Patch Release musste ich aber auf High Settings zurückstellen, da es sonst kleiner Ruckler gab. Alles in Allem ist der Bildschirm super, dein LG Monitor klingt aber auch sehr gut!


----------

